# City of New Orleans, Pullman Style



## Shortline (May 15, 2014)

Posting from on board Pullman Rail Journeys private cars on the rear of the City of New Orleans, waiting for the 1345 departure. Will try and post updates as I go.

Had business in Louisiana, that just happened to coincide with a Pullman departure. Had been wanting to do this for some time, and a few weeks ago, someone here posted special fare dates-just worked out! Drove down to MSY to drop the rental, and cabbed into New Orleans, for some pre-departure Cafe au Lait and beignets.

Arrived at the station way early, but it was still pretty busy. Unlike Chicago Pullman passengers are not given acces to the Magnolia Lounge due to the small size- no worries, I peeked inside, didn't look too impressive anyway! Hung out just a few minutes before the Pullman crew started making the rounds, handing out badges, and collecting baggage to take to the room. Boarding started just a little after 1300.

Assigned to a double bedroom on the Silver Quail, boarded and found my baggage in the room and a nice amenity bag with toiletries, and a great concept, a tip envelope-no need to tip at meals, lounge, and disembarking, just leave it all in an envelope when you get off. I prefer that.

Porter came by promptly to explain my room, which is slightly smaller but similar in size to a Superliner Bedroom, just no opposing single seat. Cocktails are being served in the dining car ahead of lunch. Looking forward to this trip!


----------



## chakk (May 15, 2014)

Assuming that the observation car is on the rear today. Is the superdome also in the consist?


----------



## Shortline (May 15, 2014)

No, unfortunately not, have not walked the consis yet but Poncherain club is on the rear then my car, diner ahead of that, then one or two more.


----------



## Palmetto (May 15, 2014)

Hope you're enjoying the trip. Give us a report when able!


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 15, 2014)

What a great trip! Karma is being kind to you! Enjoy the trip and look forward to your reports and any pictures! The only negative is that the Dome Car isn't in the consist! I'm envious!


----------



## Steve4031 (May 17, 2014)

Thx for report. I'm going to do this next fall.


----------



## amamba (May 17, 2014)

Can't wait to hear how the trip was. I am curious if all the meals AND cocktails/beer/wine other beverages are included in the fare?


----------



## Shortline (May 17, 2014)

Will finish it up tomorrow with some pics, but yes, all inclusive. Beer, wine, and enough cocktails to keep me from posting the rest of it on the train !


----------



## amamba (May 17, 2014)

Shortline said:


> Will finish it up tomorrow with some pics, but yes, all inclusive. Beer, wine, and enough cocktails to keep me from posting the rest of it on the train !


Wow, that makes it a really great value on those special fare days when it was cheaper than amtrak. I'll definitely have to add this to my list. Looking forward to the full report.


----------



## Shortline (May 19, 2014)

Ok, finally getting back to it-I left off, having cocktails in the diner pre-departure. Someone above asked about what was included-Believe it or not, unlike Amtrak, private stock of alcohol is not permitted on board. Which is fine, since everything is included in your fare-Alcohol included. The cocktails were well done, I stuck with Gin and Tonic's day one, and a couple of Bloody Mary's at breakfast. The old fashioned, and other cocktails looked well prepared as well.

Station was fairly busy before we left-Here's the station, and the train at NOL. The consist was (Front to Rear) a leased sleeper, in Milwaukee Road colors, Minnesota River, followed by the Iowa Pacific ex NYC Dining car (I hear this car used to be on the 20th Century??) my sleeper the Silver Quail, in CBQ Zephyr stainless steel appearance, and tailing the train was the Iowa Pacific observation car Ponchatrain Club. (I understand this car was an ex IC Coach, that was turned into an OBS/SLeeping car for business car purposes. Beautiful car, as they all were!) Pics and more details below.







Station prior to boarding.






Train backed into the station, Pullman passengers were boarded before the Amtrak sleepers, right after the CONO was coupled up to the Pullman cars. After finding our rooms, the porter came to explain the room, and invite passengers for pre-lunch/departure cocktails in the diner.






My sleeper, ex CBQ Silver Quail. All bedroom car, some were larger than others, I had a room about equivilant to a Superliner bedroom, without the opposing single chair. Couch was quite comforatable. Some of the rooms were suites, with free standing tables and chairs as well. Car was meticulously restored, looked just like it would have in the 50's. Quite comforatable, however I was a little disapointed, having heard about the mattresses on the Canadian being so plush, my bed was comforatable, but could feel the couch back under the mattress, was about like the upper bunk in the superliners. Was still nice having a decent blanket, and quality sheets and pillows though! Private toilet, about the size of the superliner, a bit smaller, and wihtout the shower-There was an adequate shower down the hall though.






My room. Sorry for the glare, just phone pics but you get the idea.


----------



## Shortline (May 19, 2014)

After lunch, spent some time in a REAL Railfan Window. Staring out the back through dirty glass will never be the same again. Met the SB CONO in the swamp, and this little gator hung out watching the meet. Saw several much larger ones too, along with multiple small aligators. Nothing like an open vestibule at 79 MPH!


----------



## Shortline (May 19, 2014)

After a few drinks and conversations in the lounge it was time for dinner in the ex NYC Diner. Crew said it was restored to how it looked when new, in 1947, except then there were a few 2 seat tables on one side in the middle, to allow room for wait staff to pass. Anyone know, was this diner used on the 20th Century Limited? I liked to think it was....Dinner was simple, and tasty, with elegant surroundings. I opted for the steak au pouave, which came with mixed veg and potatos romanov. All were good. The salmon looked fantastic, as did the spinich ravioli. Desert was a choice of lemon muffin (looked like a poppy seed lemon muffin with whipped cream on top-Not too fancy but one of my table mates said it was good) or Bread Pudding with fresh berries. I had that, and it was great with a cup of coffee and cognac!


----------



## Shortline (May 19, 2014)

After dinner, spent more time in the club car having drinks and conversing. The passengers were interesting, most were high level profesionals, several attorneys, a couple restaraunteurs en route to the big restaraunt convention in Chicago, some in finance, a few active and retired RR'ers, among others. All in all, there were only 19 passengers and 5 crew on the 4 cars, so it was like having a private train almost. Was very nice. I understand there were 40 on board on the way down the day prior.

Got to get out in Memphis and walk a bit, walked into the station, but no ATM (needed some extra cash for the tip envelope, forgot about it in NOL and only got on board with $20! Worked out, ran in at Chicago and got back to give it to them before it pulled out to the servicing tracks) Tunred in after leaving Memphis after a few more beverages in the lounge, and slept till breakfast. Woke up around 0530, got cleaned up, and was in the diner for coffee around 6. Breakfast started around 630. Again, simple but elegant food. The steak and eggs looked great, as did the french toast. I had the hash and eggs, which was fantastic (looks simple, but tasted great) and a few bloody mary's. REALLY wish Amtrak would do cocktails in the evening (sometimes they will make one, sometimes they want you to go to the SSL to get one....as with all things Amtrak, no consistency, everything from no, go to the lounge, to handing you an airline bottle of Gin, ice, and a can of tonic, to once, actually got a made drink with lime.....But I can forgive that, since they serve wine, but would LOVE to get a Bloody Marry like this on Amtrak!

Didn't take any pics after breakfast, had to get to work and listen in to a corp conference call scheduled from 8-10. Finished the last hour in my compartment, arrived CHI on time (I think) and ran in for tip money, then walked to the Orange line, and off to Midway to fly home. Only complaint, is I wish it were a longer route. WOuld loved to have had more time the next day, before arrival, seemed so rushed in the morning, up, breakfast, get off. Would like it to be a 24 hour plus trip, to really get to relax, maybe sleep in a bit. Was a great trip, had a lot of fun, and the crew were great. One thing to remember, is it's Pullman Luxury. In 1947, simply having A/C and a private room to lay down in WAS luxury. The cars are simple, as they were, and I think some expected more. The crew were great, and it was nice not to have annoying station anouncements, dining car anouncements, cafe anouncements, etc-It was quiet, and peaceful. Could easily have done a 2 night trip! Would love to do this on the California Zephyr, maybe someday they'll run a trip or two!


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 19, 2014)

Outstanding! Were envious! And simple elegance never goes out of style! Maybe they can get the same mattress that VIA uses for the Canadian, they really are comfortable!


----------



## SarahZ (May 19, 2014)

Alligator!


----------



## amamba (May 20, 2014)

Outstanding! Thanks for the review and the pictures. That really helps.


----------



## Steve4031 (May 20, 2014)

Got to book this. It's worth it just for the open Dutch door!!!


----------



## Shortline (May 21, 2014)

It was worth every penny. And it was actually much less expensive at the special fare, than a roomette, and might even have been less than a coach fare. The Dutch doors were nice, was a lot of fun. Not sure if it was just tolerated, or allowed by crew, but no one seemed to mind, and the doors stayed open quite a bit. Would prefer a different route, other than the swamps just out of New Orleans, the CONO route isn't high on my must repeat for fantastic scenery list, but the Pullman experience was nice.


----------



## Palmetto (May 21, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> Alligator!


You're not talking about the menu, are you Sarah? I hear it tastes like chicken! Seriously, I'd like to do this trip some day. Hope it lasts long enough to do so!


----------



## Green Maned Lion (May 21, 2014)

I love alligator.


----------



## bobnjulie (May 22, 2014)

Loved all the pictures and my favorite was of your room! Loved the light. Sounds like a great trip!


----------



## shelzp (May 22, 2014)

So great to see and hear about your trip! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RickIronton (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks, for the great commentary and photos.

You mentioned that you only came on board with $20 and used a ATM in Chicago to supplement.

What do you recommend for tips?

Rick


----------



## Shortline (Jun 8, 2014)

RickIronton said:


> Thanks, for the great commentary and photos.
> 
> You mentioned that you only came on board with $20 and used a ATM in Chicago to supplement.
> 
> ...


I tend to tip well, for excellent service, and the service was indeed fantastic-no was not a word in the crew vocabulary. I went in and hit the ATM for quite a bit more than the $20 I had on hand. There were 5 crew members, wanted to ensure they each were recognized, especially since the passenger load was so light and I assume, tips were less than if the train had been fuller.

Generally, I think $40-50 would be more than adequate, and in line with their suggested tipping guidelines, for the porter, dining car staff, and lounge attendant. I went over and above that on personal preference.

With the reduced fare I paid, even including tips, was still cheaper than I would have had to pay for the base Amtrak roomette fare, and with alcohol included? Much cheaper than buying drinks in the SSL on Amtrak. I hope this service continues, and possibly expands to more routes-I would like to see a future where Pullman type service is again separate from the RR's, there is just no comparison. Time will tell if they can pull it off long term.


----------



## ciship (Jun 10, 2014)

Hope you don't mind me asking some questions please?

How was the air conditioning?

Did you do standard tipping at the dining table?

How was the actual ride - bumpy/smooth, etc......

Attire? I notice in your photos many people were casual and comfortable.

My 18-year old daughter wants to know if they have ice cream?

Thank you! Really enjoyed hearing about your experience.


----------



## Shortline (Jun 10, 2014)

ciship said:


> Hope you don't mind me asking some questions please?
> 
> How was the air conditioning?
> 
> ...


AC was fine for me-woke up cold, because it was around 80 when we left New Orleans, 70 or so when I went to bed sometime after Memphis, but in the 40's when we woke up! Wasn't too cold, and the heat worked well once I turns it on in my room.
No, they provide a tipping envelope to share with the entire crew at the end, or you could specify how you wish to disperse it. No tips for meals or drinks until the end. I liked that, made it a lot easier.

Attire was mostly business casual, with jackets or sport coats requested at dinner.

Sorry, i didnt ask but I don't think they has ice cream, desert after dinner was a choice of lemon poppyseed muffin, or bread pudding (which was great!)


----------



## cirdan (Jun 11, 2014)

Shortline said:


> AC was fine for me-woke up cold, because it was around 80 when we left New Orleans, 70 or so when I went to bed sometime after Memphis, but in the 40's when we woke up! Wasn't too cold, and the heat worked well once I turns it on in my room.


Is the AC individually controllable per room, or is it like on the superliner that the best you can do is shut it off with duct tape?


----------



## ciship (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm always way too hot on Amtrak. Never can get my roomette cooled off.


----------



## Shortline (Jun 11, 2014)

A/C was controlled for the whole car I think, there was a fan, and sidewall radiant heater controls.


----------



## juanee (Jul 6, 2014)

I enjoyed reading your review Shortline. Could you share with us how much your fare was for your accommodations? Thank you.


----------



## Shortline (Aug 7, 2014)

Sorry, haven't been checking online much lately-I booked one of their advertised special fares, was actually less expensive than Amtrak coach for that same departure! Been a while, but I seem to think I had paid the special advertised price of $198 NOL-CHI one way.

Had booked a roomette for one (unlike an Amtrak roomette, Pullman roomettes were designed for 1 person only) but got fortunate, and was upgraded to the bedroom on the day of departure. Check their website for specials, it was extremely affordable, on the day I travelled.


----------



## Papa (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey, Shortline. I am a total novice. Can you give the website name for this? I have seen trains 58 and 59 go thru my town with special heritage cars on rear, but always assumed it was a Corporate rate affair or something similar. Would like very much to learn more about booking on one of these trips. Thanks


----------



## chakk (Aug 11, 2014)

Website is travelpullman.com


----------



## dnsommer2013 (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm really looking forward to riding on the Pullman! The cars look great! Thanks for the photos and details. I'm sold!

Dave


----------



## steve smith (Oct 3, 2014)

Oh my, how will they stay in business if they are charging less than for Amtrak service??? And they still could not fill the four cars. Well, few people know it is available.


----------



## railbuck (Oct 13, 2014)

A few observations to update Shortline's excellent report based on my northbound trip a week ago.

There were four cars on this run; Belleview sleeper, Baton Rouge sleeper, Scenic View full-dome diner, and Adirondack Club square-end observation. I had booked a roomette but there were none in these cars, so they put me in a bedroom instead (maybe I should have booked the cheapest upper berth, since there weren't any of those either!).

I was a bit unclear how the tickets were supposed to work. Two days before departure I realized I hadn't received anything, so went to the web site and everything appeared to be in order, except for a notice that travel documents would be ready for download a week before departure – and they still weren't. So I called and left a message; never did get a return call, but an hour later the PDFs were in my inbox.

The Pullman crew made a grand entrance into the station and got us checked in and luggage taken to the rooms. There was a bit of a wait after that, and it would have been nice to have a dedicated seating area as arriving Amtrak passengers were taking the seats in the general waiting area that we had vacated. But soon enough it was time to board.

Got settled into the room and went to the dining car for lunch while Amtrak was boarding. Just as we pulled out of the station the conversation turned to the smoking cars on the old trains, and we came to a halt with a cloud of smoke and the smell of burnt brakes. Turns out someone had forgotten to connect the brake lines between Amtrak and Pullman. Oops.

Try to get a seat on the right side for lunch, for better views of Lake Pontchartrain and reduced solar gain on hot days. I wouldn't have noticed the fake flowers on the tables if not for Amtrak's cutbacks. The food throughout was very good.

Just into MS we came to a sudden stop on a siding, with the Pullman cars blocking a grade crossing. I looked out the railfan window and chatted with the Amtrak conductor, who was walking the tracks and advised that we might be there a while. There was an oncoming freight stopped on the single track main ahead of the siding. Eventually we reversed to clear the crossing, the freight went by and we were on our way. By this time we were nearly 1:45 late, and remained within about 15 minutes of that for the rest of the run, arriving CHI 1:28 late.

There was live musical entertainment in the lounge, old time songs and railroad tunes accompanied by guitar and ukelele. A classy touch.

Due to the delays Memphis was a bit later than usual, and I may have been the only Pullman passenger to get out and walk the platform. It's the only stop where this is an opportunity.

Slept very well and enjoyed the morning scenery in the flatlands of downstate IL; some familiar sights from my college days, but a different perspective from the train. Chicago came all too soon.

The tip envelope Shortline mentioned was nowhere to be found. I was expecting that and would have preferred it rather than tracking down a random crew member in the chaos of leaving the train.

Overall an excellent experience, and I'd consider doing it again, especially if they eventually have some runs on the Cardinal or Zephyr routes.


----------



## ruck (Oct 14, 2014)

Railbuck my wife and I were on the southbound of that train (and on your northbound but we were in Amtrak bedroom for that (our window looked out on the small town fair going on, after an hour of staring at the corndog vendor I really wanted off to get a snack)), I'll put my run down here as perhaps a single "Pullman" thread might be most useful.

We boarded Thursday night in Chicago, as Railbuck mentioned there were four cars including the dome, we had the Adirondack Club instead of the Lake Ponchartrain as our club car. My wife and I's room was actually located in the Adirondack Club which was incredibly nice (we were real close to all the action). We were late boarding out of Chicago, some Iowa Pacific higher up came around and explained that now that they are a regular fixture on the rails they have to comply with regulations that they were temporarily exempted from before, in this instance that meant they had been madly bolting all the chairs to the floor. I think this also contributed to some confusion from the crew as we didn't receive our blue Pullman bag that contained the tip envelope until my wife asked shortly before New Orleans.

Leaving Chicago dinner was in the dome, you could order whatever dinner entree you wanted so long as it was steak. My wife said she was actually quite happy for this, she's not a steak person and would have ordered something different but because of the lack of choices she had the steak and really enjoyed it. We sat with another couple and had good conversation.

After dinner some people went to their rooms, others back to the club car where the folk musicians were getting under way. They were a lot of fun, and a nice addition to the trip. We only stayed for about 45 min. We'd been up since 5 AM eastern (grabbed the Cardinal to Chicago, then spent the day in city (made it back to the Museum of Science and Industry for the first time in over a decade, it lived up to my memories)) and my wife was getting very sleepy and didn't want to seem disrespectful to the musicians. I tucked her in then went back to the dome car.

The dome car was empty except for one of the porter's cleaning up/prepping for the next day. It was great, they turned off one of the light banks allowing for greater visibility (I didn't ask, they offered). We talked while he worked, he kept my scotch glass full, I watched the lightening out the windows, the signal lights changing as we rolled by. I eventually gave up and went to bed knowing I'd want to be able to enjoy the next day. The club car was empty, I may have been the last non-crew member to call it a night, it was wonderful the peace and quiet of just the train going over the tracks.

Next morning, up and to breakfast where we again had good conversation. I had the eggs and hash, my wife chose the omelet (and then regretted not getting the french toast). All was delicious. After breakfast we grabbed our books and headed back to the dome where we read and looked out the windows, again amazing views. I had a Bloody Mary that was delicious. Eventually we wandered back to the club car where the folk musicians were again playing music. We enjoyed conversation with another couple, the wife had lived in France during the last hey day of French cycling so as a lonely cycling fan in the midwest it was amazing hearing her talk about following the race in the 80s. She was also very much an art fan, and in general it was just a great conversation.

Lunch was served, I felt like for health reasons I should get the tomato with chicken or tuna salad, but my inner child who to this day loves grilled cheese won out, it was the correct choice. Again good conversation, this time with a father and son. After lunch a few drinks in the club car and we pulled into New Orleans.

Thoughts on the trip and Pullman:

If you are like us and doing Pullman one way and taking some other mode back (we took Amtrak) I'd recommend taking the Pullman first, we were quite tired by the end of our trip and I suspect would have enjoyed the trip less.

I got a good deal, 390$ not including tip, it's a phenomenal trip for that costing, my wife now expects me to get that rate going forward talk about high hopes. Personally I'd say it's worth the 780$ that the room regularly goes for on some days.

The room: I felt the beds were nicer, sheets softer than Amtrak. However the Amtrak bedroom (not roomette so not exactly apples to apples) is more usable and spacious. That said I think that's mostly irrelevant because we were in our rooms only to sleep or change clothes choosing instead to hang out in the dome or club car.

Pullman Porters: I've never been exactly comfortable with being "served" however they were the exactly right amount of helpful and friendly without being intrusive.

The food and drinks: excellent, I'd have a liked a dark porter/stout option in the beer department, but there's limited space on board. The food was all very delicious.

The music: while we didn't listen closely it was a very nice addition and I enjoyed talking to the musicians.

The travelers: my wife and I are both in our early thirties and with the exception of the son in the father and son duo were the youngest, also almost every group we talked to had someone who was interested in trains (with one exception, the couple with the French wife who just wanted a nice trip that was different and happened upon Pullman). Also the people on the trip were from all over, I had suspected it'd mostly be folks from the midwest. Talked with people from California, Montana, east coast (can't remember which state).

Pullman - I hope the company succeeds everyone I talked to gave off the impression that things are good and they are looking to expand. I know there are limitations, but I think a couple Pullman cars on the back several different Amtrak trains would be a very nice addition.


----------



## TVRM610 (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks for the trip report... I have ridden Pullman once and I hope to ride again soon.

Was there any explanation why there was only one entree choice for dinner? In my mind that should never ever happen.


----------



## Orie (Oct 15, 2014)

Great travel report! I really want to take a ride in a Pullman car one day. I'm actually taking a ride on the CONO in January on a date where there are Pullman cars! Unfortunately I'm going all the way from New Orleans to New York and need to use a redemption for it. Buying the Pullman + a roomette on the Cardinal would cost me $700 compared to a free trip, I'm already buying a roomette on the Crescent for pretty cheap. But I travel to New Orleans quite a bit... one day I will figure out how to get on to a Pullman


----------



## ruck (Oct 15, 2014)

TVRM610 said:


> ...
> 
> Was there any explanation why there was only one entree choice for dinner? In my mind that should never ever happen.


There wasn't though I didn't ask. The menus were printed so I'm guessing it's not an infrequent occurrence, otherwise I'd think you'd get a menu and the server would tell _due to x,y, and z menu option 1 - 3 are unavailable_ or some such. My wife last night mentioned she thought there was a vegetarian option if you asked for it.

I understand how it could be upsetting to people, especially because of the menus they have posted online that have many options. It was a trip away for my wife and I so we rolled right with it, I'm giving them the benefit of the doubt that all these things are just growing pains as they figure the service out.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks for the trip report - I look forward to trying this out some day.


----------

